# help needed in Indiana Please!!!



## Gini (Jul 12, 2008)

We have a gelding named Billy Bob that needs to be moved now from N. Liberty Indiana. The neighbor has been teasing this boy by coming up and biting him when the foster is at work. We think he is trying to get BB to attack him. The person doing this is drunk which is almost every night. This is an ASAP. The foster found this out from neighbors. She then stayed home sick one night and she caught him. It is now escalating!!

Can anyone please help until we can get him into a safe place PLEASE!!! This is one sweet boy please help us help him..












We think he is between 6 and 10 years old.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 12, 2008)

Gini -- Call me I might be able to help!


----------



## Sandy S. (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry just seen this post. We are 55 minutes away. We can pick him up but we cannot keep him more than maybe a week or so. We are up to 36 horses now. We just adopted 3 more ourselves locally. You would not believe the people that we have had all through the winter just stopping and asking us to take more horses.

If you need us to pick this boy up please let us know, we could even go today.

Sandy Satterfield


----------

